# Air filter cross-reference



## motoman

Love this. Found the post for oil filters. Thanks!! Is there one for air filters?
I'm a newbee to the forum and ATVing. I have a 2000 Polaris Trail Boss 325.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## countryboy61283

Uni, twin, or stock on air filters, only ones I'll run in any of my bikes


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

No .. There is no way to cross refernece a air filter unless u get a cold air intake one which wouldnt fit in the air box.. 

Just to save u a head ache get a UNI $20-25us dollars or a KN&N

Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## motoman

Thank you guys, so much! Can I use a store bought chain case oil, or does it have to be OEM?


----------



## motoman

Sorry, I'll search!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Rear diff (trans) use atf+4 fluid 
Front diff use 80-90w
Hubs use atf+4 fluid
Motor 10-40 or 0-40 depends on were ur front

That's all store bought not polaris if u wanna go polaris then just ask ill post it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Rear diff (trans) use atf+4 fluid 
Front diff use 80-90w
Hubs use atf+4 fluid
Motor 10-40 or 0-40 depends on were ur front

That's all store bought not polaris if u wanna go polaris then just ask ill post it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

also motoman what bike do u have so (WE) can better help u out ..


----------



## motoman

Thanks, EMTF, 2000 325 Trail Boss 2X4. You guys saved me a load of $$$.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Awesome now i can help you a little better ! 

Since you have a 2000 Polaris Trailboss 325 you can use the ATV/Dirtbike Chain lube for your chain.

So what applies to you is 

Rear diff atf+4
Motor oil 0w-40 or 10w-40 
Chain lube of course.. 

Glad i could help you out.


----------



## motoman

*Front hubs*

Guess I'm in over my head. I received front shocks and springs that I purchased on EBay, for my 00 Trail Boss 325 2X4. Was planning on installing them myself. Any place I can go to get instruction on doing so?


----------



## motoman

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Awesome now i can help you a little better !
> 
> Since you have a 2000 Polaris Trailboss 325 you can use the ATV/Dirtbike Chain lube for your chain.
> 
> So what applies to you is
> 
> Rear diff atf+4
> Motor oil 0w-40 or 10w-40
> Chain lube of course..
> 
> Glad i could help you out.


Thanks again, EMTF! I was posting the above when you were writing this.
As I said, I may be in over my head.

A little history. I bought this for my son last year. I used to buy new, because I could. Let's just say I can't anymore do to some issues. I have replaced rear shock, and tires. I knew it need front shocks and springs. I have those in hand. I also figured while I was doing all this I would replace all the fluids, etc.. Hence, all the inquiries. 

Any coaching or questions answered are a great help. I am somewhat mechanically inclined but ATV's are new to me.

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## motoman

Thanks again EMTF. Your spot on!!!!! 
Enjoyed our chat, will chat with you again soon.


----------



## motoman

EMTF, Is it a chain or a belt?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

If it is the grinding sounds its gonna be a CHAIN.. ill find a parts fiche and post it for you
!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Its gonna be part #39 in that fiche . Call me and i can try to get u a good parts place.. or you can email me also


----------



## motoman

Thanks, let's hope it's category A not B, per our conversation.
Installed shocks and springs Friday, you were right, easy install. Going to replace and loosen chain. It was on to tight. Perhaps????? I won't need category A or B??????


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Hey Moto.. What do you mean by category A or B ? Can you explain ?

Thanks 
POEMTFIRE


----------



## motoman

Sorry, the 100.00 fix is A, the 700.00 fix is B. If it's just the silent chain, they have them at Bikebandit 48.16 + ship, etc.about 100.00. If it's sub assembly, shaft out put, and gear 64T, around 700.00 after all is said and done.
Won't be able to open the case this weekend it's raining. I'm going to get a new drive chain, around 22.00 on ebay ship included.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Moto is that new or used.. I Can get you one for 31.49+Shipping.. Give me a call here in a little bit i am going to my shop . To work on my nefews 06 Suzuki Ozark Clutches . So just let me know .. 

IMO...

New is better Never used u know it will work 

Used.. Could be streched already you dont know if someone has shifted the gears while moving and could have messed the chain up . 

Just trying to save you a head ache .

If it is gonna cost you 700 remember i did tell u i have a spare one sitting in my shop


----------



## motoman

Supposed to rain today and tomorrow. Everything is delayed.


----------

